# Weight Training for River Sports



## goldtown

I love getting out on the river (rafting and kayaking), but really struggle with some of the heavy lifting. I'd also love to develop a stronger body to become a better paddler. I have a decent core, but am still not sure if the problem area is my core muscles or upper body. Does anybody have any good weight lifting routines or advice on how to better manage lifting and/or become a stronger paddler??


----------



## briandburns

Join a gym. They'll probably give you a free body analysis and recommended lifting routine to meet your goals. It's well worth the membership price.


----------



## KSC

Well, it's summer and rivers are still cranking so I would say hike your boat around lots of river banks and do a lot of paddling. Seriously.


----------



## SummitSurfer

Start with some simple things that use only your body weight. Try doing push ups, pull ups and sit ups. Start with doing 5 of each a day then try and add only one, every 2 days.
When you do workouts using your own weight you typically can do them every day and still be able to function the rest of the day and it will not build bulk. The secret to great tone is low weight high rep.
I would also recommend an 30 min- 1 hour of cardio each day. If you stay in the aerobic zone (60-75% heart rate); it allows your body the metabolic time to convert un-needed or wanted fat to energy. If you go anaerobic (higher heart rates such as 75-95%) then this allows you to build endurance, but burns fat at lesser rate, but the catch is it burns more calories, so you still win. I typically advise people to burn the fat they have with aerobic cardio workouts, getting the body and muscles used to workouts, then do 20-30 minutes of all out hard anarobic workout which builds that endurance giving your paddling greater control and allowing you to recover faster and easier from hard sessions. Don't try and build endurance for several weeks until you have a stable cardio platform well established.
To determine your heart rate percentages take 220-(your age)= your max heart rate.
Take your max heart rate and determine 60-70-80-90% This is just a rule of thumb and not entirely accurate for everyone.
Secret #2: Find a work out you enjoy, listen to your favorite music and get out there and feel good about the work your doing and yourself. 
Secret #3: Somedays, your just not going to feel like working out. Make yourself workout for the first 15 minutes and if you still don't feel like working out, then walk away with a clear conscience. BUT, if your like me, after 15 minutes you feel good and you go ahead and workout.
Just today, I did a 3 hour play park session, got out had banana and peanut butter sandwhich, got back in and did another hour......my buddy's were dieing and ready to go, I kept on going.......so it does work and you can be in great shape in no time and feeling good about yourself.
Hope this helps and feel free to PM with ??? as I'm a Peer Fitness Cordinator for a my local emergency services.

****

PS Your in Golden......got a bike? Hit the bike path...its great riding down there!


----------



## Rich

12 oz. curls, repeat.


----------



## FLOWTORCH

Two words: shake weight


----------



## smauk2

FLOWTORCH said:


> Two words: shake weight


You are beautiful, thank you, entering sleep mode...

But really don't train now that would be crazy. It's paddle time, paddle paddle paddle! You want to get better at lifting boats, go lift your boat over and over, don't make it more complicated than it needs to be. 

For the off season find yourself a routine you like. Like someone said above, join a gym and get some tips.


----------



## goldtown

ha! thanks guys! All good advice. Don't know why it didn't occur to me to ask a trainer at the gym also!


----------



## Kendrick

Do Waterton, and carry your boat on your back (sherpa pack (whether improvised with straps and a pool noodle, or purpose-built pack)). It should be easier than shouldering it on either side, and it evens out the workout between your shoulders. 

I think it's particularly hard to train for carrying your boat, at the gym. Maybe I'm just a weakling, though.


----------



## teletoes

I've been having decent success with a modified version of Starting Strength. Compound weightlifting exercises with a barbell. Start with just the bar and add 5 pounds each time you complete the sets with perfect form.

Workout A 
3x5 Squat 
3x5 Bench Press 
1x5 Deadlift 

Workout B 
3x5 Squat 
3x5 Press 
5x3 Power cleans


----------



## goldtown

Kendrick said:


> Do Waterton, and carry your boat on your back (sherpa pack (whether improvised with straps and a pool noodle, or purpose-built pack)). It should be easier than shouldering it on either side, and it evens out the workout between your shoulders.
> 
> I think it's particularly hard to train for carrying your boat, at the gym. Maybe I'm just a weakling, though.


Isn't waterton canyon closed this year??


----------



## KUpolo

teletoes said:


> I've been having decent success with a modified version of Starting Strength. Compound weightlifting exercises with a barbell. Start with just the bar and add 5 pounds each time you complete the sets with perfect form.
> 
> Workout A
> 3x5 Squat
> 3x5 Bench Press
> 1x5 Deadlift
> 
> Workout B
> 3x5 Squat
> 3x5 Press
> 5x3 Power cleans


This or some variation of this.

The big lifts are the single best way to build full body strength.


----------



## KUpolo

goldtown said:


> Isn't waterton canyon closed this year??


 
From below, not from above.


----------



## Kendrick

goldtown said:


> Isn't waterton canyon closed this year??


Nay. I could probably dig up a hundred posts about this, as it always comes up when Waterton is mentioned in Trip Planner, but it's only closed coming in from the Roxborough Park side. 

The Waterton Canyon run is still as open as ever, coming in from the Deckers/Foxton/Platte Hotel side. The trail cuts off at the end of the run (as it always has), and there is a sign and buoys telling you not to go beyond that point (nothing new there).

I even just ran it on July 4th (at 1350 cfs!) and numerous other times since (half of) Waterton was closed.


----------



## winthrop

Whats this about a "Sherpa pack"? Never heard of it, yet think I could benefit.


----------



## ednaout

> Two words: shake weight


Hulu - Saturday Night Live: Shake Weight DVD

Just be sure to "shake" on both sides so your "brace" is solid, righty and lefty.


----------



## OldandBitter

Train movement patterns that are specific to your activity. Rotation-pulling and pushing. Check out this link. fitness paddling » Blog Archive » Tips on Training, Boats and Paddles for Endurance Paddling Races. Remember that your movements are explosive and are anaerobic in nature so you need to train that way.


----------



## Rich

ednaout said:


> Hulu - Saturday Night Live: Shake Weight DVD
> 
> Just be sure to "shake" on both sides so your "brace" is solid, righty and lefty.


 
I think this is part of my problem. I mostly do the 12 oz curls with my right hand. Starting today, I'm will drink left handed!


----------



## Manny

Hey Goldtown, how goes it. I am new to this forum but not new to training since I am a personal trainer here in Texas. I jumped on the thread after looking up "training" on this site and your thread popped up. I won't go into a long diatribe about what you need since I don't know you or your level of conditioning. I found a site that has alot of free info about how to work out certain parts of your body and they even have listings for personal trainers in your area if you need some advise. I am not associated with them at all but have told others about it as well since not everybody can afford a trainer. Lots of cool free stuff at http://www.body-perfect-fitness.com/Exercise-Library.html.Good luck hope this helps just remember to eat right and rest after working out.


----------



## Swissriver

I have been doing 6 days a week plus cardio 4. The gains in all over strength are incredible. Seriously. Would totally recommend it. I have not bulked, just defined. No weight gain. That's a concern for us 'Betty boaters'


----------

